

Ask HN: Is there any site to find open source projects needing developers? - anujkk

Is there any website that connects open source projects with developers - a place where open source projects can post jobs(task)they need to get done and interested programmers can search and browse it?
======
jancborchardt
If you like open source web projects, there are great ones listed at
<http://libreprojects.net>

Most of them also need developers, and some have specific jobs. ownCloud for
instance has some starters: <http://owncloud.org/dev/junior-jobs/> and so has
Unhosted: [https://github.com/unhosted/website/wiki/State-of-the-
moveme...](https://github.com/unhosted/website/wiki/State-of-the-movement)

------
jpichon
OpenHatch lists tasks from various open-source projects, usually aimed at new
contributors - <http://openhatch.org/search/> \- any project listed there
would be actively looking for help and welcoming to new people.

From my experience though, just about every open-source project out there
would love to have more people helping out. Have a look at the project's bug
tracker.

------
ayers
Weekend Hacker connects developers with projects. I don't think all the
projects are open source but it might be worth having a look.

<http://www.weekendhacker.net/>

------
JangoSteve
For any of my projects, go to the issues page on github and there's the list
of things I need done. You can then message me through github or comment on
the issues as well. This is true for a lot of projects.

------
warpech
I have an idea for a open source bounty board. You can post a job that you
would like the open source project X to implement feature Y and you are
willing to pay Z to whoever does it. What do you think?

~~~
benregn
Gun.io already has that covered, at least in the States (for now).

------
vijaykiran
Try <http://gun.io/open/>

